# Anyone selling a British car?



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I moved to Sardegna a few months back in my British car (I'm from Northern Ireland). 

A fortnight ago my car was written off by a drunk driver. Anyway, I need a new car and I don't want to buy a car here because I'll only be here for another year or maybe two. 

So, anyone selling a British, right hand drive car, anywhere in Italy? Anything considered. 

Thanks.  

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

You may struggle finding a British car in Italy for sale. Especially on the islands. A more prudent move maybe to buy an Italian car and then when your finished with it sell it in Italy, France or the UK. Selling a left hand drive car in the UK is a little easier than a right hand one in Europe.

Subito.it or autoscout24.it is where I would begin the search.

Regards

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're staying a year it'll either need to be Italian plated or should be plated. At least legally. Then when you get back to the UK you'll need to reverse the process.


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. 

I don't want the hassle of buying an Italian car here and then selling it again when I leave the country. I'll have a look on those sites however for RHD cars. 

Many thanks for your advice. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

NickZ said:


> If you're staying a year it'll either need to be Italian plated or should be plated. At least legally. Then when you get back to the UK you'll need to reverse the process.


After a few years of living here, I've realised that sometimes it's better not to follow the rules and just be unlawful like a lot of others. I certainly wouldn't bother with registering a UK car in Italy if I was staying for less than a few years. But I realise you're just providing me with legal advice of course  

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ash_1008 said:


> After a few years of living here, I've realised that sometimes it's better not to follow the rules and just be unlawful like a lot of others. I certainly wouldn't bother with registering a UK car in Italy if I was staying for less than a few years. But I realise you're just providing me with legal advice of course
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


 so if if knock sombody down or worse kill them no insurance is ok


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

pudd 2 said:


> so if if knock sombody down or worse kill them no insurance is ok


Now where did you read that? I'm referring to changing the registration of a UK car from UK to Italy. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ash_1008 said:


> Now where did you read that? I'm referring to changing the registration of a UK car from UK to Italy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


 yes but if you are a resident and are staying in italy you canot insure a english car legaly unless its italian registered 
unleas do as some people do get there aunt sally to insure it in england but its not legal a lot of people do this its ok til they have a acident then its a big fine and driving licence taken away and allso the car


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

Incorrect. 

One can insure through a UK company who specialises in European car insurance, to ensure their UK is insured whilst living elsewhere in Europe with said car. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ash_1008 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> One can insure through a UK company who specialises in European car insurance, to ensure their UK is insured whilst living elsewhere in Europe with said car.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


sorry to be a bore , not if they are resident in italy 
if they visit for the legal time of stay ok


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Does it have to be a British car (meaning British made), or just a car with right hand drive? 

If you search on Italian websites for used cars with the keywords "guida destra", you could find a few Italian registered RHD cars, some of which were imported either from Japan or the UK.


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

Arturo.c said:


> Does it have to be a British car (meaning British made), or just a car with right hand drive?
> 
> If you search on Italian websites for used cars with the keywords "guida destra", you could find a few Italian registered RHD cars, some of which were imported either from Japan or the UK.


Unfortunately it has to be British registered and right hand drive. I've searched and searched to no avail. Thanks for your advice  

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Ash_1008 said:


> Perhaps you don't have the option to send them if you're new to the forum.
> <snip>Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Naughty Naughty way around the rules there!

In any case after 5 or 10 posts you can send PMs.

Kenzo


----------



## Ash_1008 (Dec 28, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> Naughty Naughty way around the rules there!
> 
> In any case after 5 or 10 posts you can send PMs.
> 
> Kenzo


Lol, thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

